
Get crypto currency for watching eSports - ko3us
https://blog.incentloyalty.com/this-is-no-game/
======
ko3us
OP here. I wanted to share this because I truly believe that this is the first
step towards real world mass Market adoption of crypto currency. Look I know
it's not perfect, but it's definitely in the right direction. Making it easy
for the everyday person to have a piece of the crypto currency game in the
easiest way possible is a positive step forward. I also believe it showcases a
pragmatic way to use crypto currency. Thoughts?

